# my bitch has just finished her season and



## chris75 (Jul 24, 2009)

is very quiet and looks kind of moody and sleeping alot more, is this normal for her to be like this after her heat im thinking it could be her hornmones? she is not ill and is still eating.
many thanks


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Could she possibly having a phantom pregnancy? I'm not sure really


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Some bitches are like that, Indie did the best drama queen when she was entire and in season, Tau just gets extra cuddley. Sounds like hormones to me, I'd be surprised if it's a phantom straight after a season, it usually takes a few weeks for that to happen and you see pretty good indicators, such as nesting, taking toys to bed, and the obvious physical signs such as swollen teats.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Amber came in season last week for the first time and she's like a lunatic but thats normal for her anway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Is she showing any other symptoms at all ?

I would be inclined to get her seen by your vet asap,my bitch was like this after her last season and infact had Pyometra which if left untreated will kill bitches.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Is she showing any other symptoms at all ?
> 
> I would be inclined to get her seen by your vet asap,my bitch was like this after her last season and infact had Pyometra which if left untreated will kill bitches.


it is a risk with an entire bitch that they can [possible have Pyometra, either closed or open , with the open Pyometra is easier to detect as there is usually a brown bloodish discharge around the tail end. bitch will drink more than usual and be generally depressed with this condition and be off there food. closed Pyometra is more difficult as there is no discharge, only the thirst and depression and the stomach can go hard/tender to the touch.

If she has just had her season i would not suggest a phantom, my older girl has these and they arrrive usually 8-9 weeks after the season has finished, she is very depressed, sleepy and her teats are full with milk. Hoping that it does not happen this time has she has just finished her season and i have to make a decision about spaying as it's not fair for her to have phantoms every season

Are you sure she has completely finished her season, as i was worried about Poppy last time she was in season and the vet said her season had gone on a bit longer than 21 days can go on up to 24-26 days so she may still be at the end of the season.

a quick visit to the vet to put your mind at rest sounds the best option


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My greyhound bitch was in season for 3 weeks just blood no swelling but thats normal for her then she went out of season for a week then came back in season and had a proper season blood sweeling everything for another 3 weeks. With my setter bitch it is not unknown for her to be in season for 6/7 weeks. She's always been like that even the vet does not know why he says it happens with some bitches.


----------



## gerard savage (Aug 19, 2020)

chris75 said:


> is very quiet and looks kind of moody and sleeping alot more, is this normal for her to be like this after her heat im thinking it could be her hormones? she is not ill and is still eating.
> many thanks


I'm am going through this process at the moment with my mastiff bitch ,,shes not long out of season,, ive had her vet checked twice ,
I've had a full blood count done ,, shes eating ok but shes sleeping a lot and when you take her for a walk ,, its like someone has put old batteries in her ,,
it could be hormonal or heading for a phantom ,,, does all this info sound familiar?


----------



## gerard savage (Aug 19, 2020)

chris75 said:


> is very quiet and looks kind of moody and sleeping alot more, is this normal for her to be like this after her heat im thinking it could be her hornmones? she is not ill and is still eating.
> many thanks


----------



## gerard savage (Aug 19, 2020)

my bitch is going through all the same symptoms,, been vet checked twice,, shes sleeping loads ,
ive even had a full blood count done,,, shes very lethargic even in her walks,,
its either hormonal or it a phantom on its way ,, does this sound familiar?
as im not sure to ,


----------



## gerard savage (Aug 19, 2020)

gerard savage said:


> I'm am going through this process at the moment with my mastiff bitch ,,shes not long out of season,, ive had her vet checked twice ,
> I've had a full blood count done ,, shes eating ok but shes sleeping a lot and when you take her for a walk ,, its like someone has put old batteries in her ,,
> it could be hormonal or heading for a phantom ,,, does all this info sound familiar?


 hello


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

@gerard savage this is a very old thread. Most of the members have moved on. You're best off starting your own thread.


----------

